# Clomid cycle and when to test - please help!!



## MrsJ24 (Oct 10, 2016)

Ladies I need some advise please! 
When taking clomid why do you have to wait past day 35 to test? I tested early on day 32 and it was positive, I've never ever had a positive test before. I called the clinic and was told that it was too early and to wait 10 days! She said that they normally don't recommend testing until day 35. I did another test today, day 33 and it was positive again. I'm now going mad not knowing. Were they false positives? I'm trying to not get my hopes up but my husband has it in his head that we're pregnant whereas I am not so sure. 
Can anyone shed some light on this please? Is it due to hormones? I am going crazy!! 
Thank you xx


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Hi

Did you have a trigger shot? That has high amounts of hormone hence why when I got that I was told to test later. If you did not you're probably getting accurate results. 

Best wishes x


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

It you have only taken Clomid and nothing else then the result is correct.  If you have taken a hormone injection as well then result might be false positive.
TCCx


----------



## MrsJ24 (Oct 10, 2016)

Thank you ladies. Not had a trigger shot, just the clomid. I’ll test again tomorrow which is day 35 xx


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Good luck with testing. I think it's likely that the results are accurate! x


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Hey, just wondering if you have tested again?
Xxx


----------



## MrsJ24 (Oct 10, 2016)

Hi, 
Yes I've been testing. I know I shouldn't have but I've been testing everyday since CD32 and I'm now on CD37. I've tested in the mornings and so far they've all come back positive. I did an extra test on CD35 at about 7pm and that also came back positive. 
My husband and sister are going mad at me telling me I'm pregnant everyday but I'm still too scared to believe it. I think because I've been told by the clinic to wait until CD42 I'm waiting until then to believe it. Is that wrong? I'm just so scared, we've never had a positive test before. 
Xx


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

Congratulations you are pregnant!
Pregnancy tests can be positive from  around 12 days post ovulation.  I really can't understand why the clinic is saying day 42.
TCCx


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Wow congratulations! I think you are definitely pregnant! 
Is the doctors not willing to test you until day 42?
Xxx


----------



## MrsJ24 (Oct 10, 2016)

No, due to being on clomid the clinic said that my cycle can be longer so they won’t do anything until then. All the uncertainty is killing me! xx


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

I’m not surprised. I would be testing several times a day every day until they would test me haha
Xxx


----------



## MrsJ24 (Oct 10, 2016)

Called the clinic, it’s still too early! She said to contact her week of 6th November. Trying not to cry at the moment sat in the office at work  
I was told not to get my hopes up
I just don’t know what to do with myself now  
xx


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

All I can say is you have obviously not been able to speak to a doctor who would actually know what they were talking about.  It's ridiculous keeping you waiting like this when it's obvious to anyone else you are pregnant because you haven't taken anything which could have given a false positive result!
TCCx


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Can you not ring your GP and get them to confirm it instead? Xxx


----------



## MrsJ24 (Oct 10, 2016)

Hello, 
I just wanted to end this thread on a positive note, I am pregnant and am currently 14 weeks today! Me and my DH are over the moon!!  
Thank you to ladies that answered this post, it was a very trying time for me. 
Merry Christmas everyone 
Xx


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Congratulations - I am pleased for you! A wonder Christmas gift x


----------

